# Cricket and golf



## sussexhacker (Oct 2, 2019)

Question for anyone who plays cricket and golf

When youâ€™re in the middle of the summer and playing regular cricket and golf do you feel like one hampers then other?

I started playing golf once a week this summer and I noticed once the cricket season started my hands started doing different things in my golf swing 

Anyone else experience this kind of issue?


----------



## fundy (Oct 2, 2019)

you wont be the first or the last!

grip and wrist action are almost polar opposites to some degree, as is the left elbow!

trying to play golf mid cricket season used to be really hard for me as i spent a lot of time in the nets hit cover drives etc


----------



## sussexhacker (Oct 2, 2019)

my biggest problem is my wrists which seem to try and turn themselves over sometimes when I hit a golf shot like when you try and turn it into the leg side in cricket


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight drive was my shot so I'm good


----------



## sussexhacker (Oct 2, 2019)

My golf is also like my cricket...
Slog it over cow/ hook it into the trees


----------



## Neilds (Oct 3, 2019)

I was told by a teaching pro that the 3 worst sports for golf were cricket, hockey and squash because of the different actions- good job I never played squash or it would have been curtains for the golf!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

Neilds said:



			I was told by a teaching pro that the 3 worst sports for golf were cricket, hockey and squash because of the different actions- good job I never played squash or it would have been curtains for the golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

As someone who grew up playing cricket then hockey, I would agree with that ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2019)

Neilds said:



			I was told by a teaching pro that the 3 worst sports for golf were cricket, hockey and squash because of the different actions- good job I never played squash or it would have been curtains for the golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s interesting - I played cricket and hockey ( a lot ) and I found it helped me massively , ball to eye coordination especially , you are swinging and hitting a ball , itâ€™s just a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 3, 2019)

We have a number of ex cricketers in our club. One is a former club champion off 2 handicap. A few were really good batsmen & have truly hideous swings & big handicaps. Doesn't seem to be any correlation between competence at cricket & golf. 

I started golfing aged about 11, right handed. I do everything else, including batting, left handed, so I never confused the two swings. I tried golf both ways. I think I went right handed because it was easier to get second hand right handed clubs in those days. My first ones had hickory shafts!


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2019)

When I started playing golf in my late 20s.  When I started to play I really (and sometimes still do) struggle with not releasing the club fully.  The first lessons I had the Pro immediately said, "blimey, another cricketer!!"  Thankfully, I was a predominately a keeper who batted a bit, rather than purely a batsman, so my technique wasnt that conventional.   But stuff I'd been coached in since the age of 5 was suddenly counter productive in another sport...


----------



## Depreston (Oct 3, 2019)

IanM said:



			When I started playing golf in my late 20s.  When I started to play I really (and sometimes still do) struggle with not releasing the club fully.  The first lessons I had the Pro immediately said, "blimey, another cricketer!!"  Thankfully, I was a predominately a keeper who batted a bit, rather than purely a batsman, so my technique wasnt that conventional.   But stuff I'd been coached in since the age of 5 was suddenly counter productive in another sport...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been reading about the release a lot as Iâ€™m prone to playing the cover drive into the river or trees 

Loads of the golf forums have predominately American posters and if you talk about actively releasing the club they gan wild 

Then I thought theyâ€™ve not had years of playing cricket


----------



## sussexhacker (Oct 3, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			We have a number of ex cricketers in our club. One is a former club champion off 2 handicap. A few were really good batsmen & have truly hideous swings & big handicaps. Doesn't seem to be any correlation between competence at cricket and golf
		
Click to expand...

I doubt there is much at all 

I play golf with someone from my cricket club who is much worse at cricket than me but much better at golf than me


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Straight drive was my shot so I'm good

Click to expand...

so what happened to it?


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 3, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



*We have a number of ex cricketers in our club. *One is a former club champion off 2 handicap.* A few were really good batsmen & have truly hideous swings & big handicaps. Doesn't seem to be any correlation between competence at cricket & golf.*

I started golfing aged about 11, right handed. I do everything else, including batting, left handed, so I never confused the two swings. I tried golf both ways. I think I went right handed because it was easier to get second hand right handed clubs in those days. My first ones had hickory shafts!
		
Click to expand...

I concur with the bold - i played cricket to a high standard and am currently languishing at an 18 handicap and can not shift for love nor money.  To be fair I probably need to practice more by hey ho!!


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 3, 2019)

Neilds said:



			I was told by a teaching pro that the 3 worst sports for golf were cricket, hockey and squash because of the different actions- good job I never played squash or it would have been curtains for the golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

  I used to play a lot of squash when I also played golf and I found it good for whipping through the ball.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 3, 2019)

Scoobiesnax said:



			I concur with the bold - i played cricket to a high standard and am currently languishing at an 18 handicap and can not shift for love nor money.  To be fair I probably need to practice more by hey ho!!
		
Click to expand...

The lads Iâ€™ve played with who play first team cricket normally have bags of power but can block it miles right


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 3, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Iâ€™ve been reading about the release a lot as Iâ€™m prone to playing the cover drive into the river or trees

Loads of the golf forums have predominately American posters and if you talk about actively releasing the club they gan wild

Then I thought theyâ€™ve not had years of playing cricket
		
Click to expand...

Do baseball players  have any wrist in the swing?


----------



## sussexhacker (Oct 4, 2019)

The other issue I have is I personally know the man who makes the best cricket bats in the world so get a decent discount on some pro bats 

No such luck with golf equipment and itâ€™s so expensive


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2019)

I played tennis before golf for 10 years  and was told that the feeling in the swings were the same - no they weren't  !!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

played Cricket to a decent standard and only took up golf at the end of my Cricket days, had a cover drive swing for a long time, i shudder to think what my cricket stroke would look like now


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played Cricket to a decent standard and only took up golf at the end of my Cricket days, had a cover drive swing for a long time, i shudder to think what my cricket stroke would look like now

Click to expand...

Never played much cricket.
But why do most lads who played say the cover drive shot is bad .
I would have thought that a top player had all the shots nessesary in the field .
Or is that being to simplistic.
Genuinely interested as we have two top cricketers at our place .


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Never played much cricket.
But why do most lads who played say the cover drive shot is bad .
I would have thought that a top player had all the shots nessesary in the field .
Or is that being to simplistic.
Genuinely interested as we have two top cricketers at our place .
		
Click to expand...

try it with a driver and you will see


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Never played much cricket.
But why do most lads who played say the cover drive shot is bad .
I would have thought that a top player had all the shots nessesary in the field .
Or is that being to simplistic.
Genuinely interested as we have two top cricketers at our place .
		
Click to expand...


left elbow high and firm wrists, perfect if you want to miss the fairway 60 yards right


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			try it with a driver and you will see

Click to expand...

As I said I didnâ€™t play so donâ€™t know what it is.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			As I said I didnâ€™t play so donâ€™t know what it is.
		
Click to expand...

As Fundy as posted left elbow high firm wrists and in to out.... do you have any dogleg right holes on your course?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			As Fundy as posted left elbow high firm wrists and in to out.... do you have any dogleg right holes on your course?

Click to expand...

A couple but might not try this.
My point ,genuine interest is a top level player must be able to change his swing to play the ball left to a gap in the fielding.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			A couple but might not try this.
My point ,genuine interest is a top level player must be able to change his swing to play the ball left to a gap in the fielding.
		
Click to expand...

they say they can, but its such a short time span with a quick bowler i have my doubts, maybe to a spinner?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			As Fundy as posted left elbow high firm wrists and in to out.... do you have any dogleg right holes on your course?

Click to expand...

I can totally concur with this. Any holes with trouble left off the tee guaranteed to see the lofted extra cover employed 

It was only 2 or 3 years after I finished playing cricket that I got that shot out of my game.

Still occaisional whack it to cow corner


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I can totally concur with this. Any holes with trouble left off the tee guaranteed to see the lofted extra cover employed 

It was only 2 or 3 years after I finished playing cricket that I got that shot out of my game.

Still occaisional whack it to cow corner 

Click to expand...


proper batsmen never lose the cow corner oick  also known as a pull hook these days


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I can totally concur with this. Any holes with trouble left off the tee guaranteed to see the lofted extra cover employed 

It was only 2 or 3 years after I finished playing cricket that I got that shot out of my game.

Still occaisional whack it to cow corner 

Click to expand...

personally, if i need a bit of extra distance, i skip down the wicket and try and pump it back over the bowlers head.... but usually just get stumped


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 24, 2019)

I still play both and the biggest problem has always been muscle aches after bowling 10 overs but they make me swing within myself.

Batting and golf are both good aids to the other sport. Both need the ability to control the face angle of the club or bat.

I have always been of the opinion that skills from one sport can help in others. I have always encouraged my sons and those I coached in cricket, to play many sports to gain other skills.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I played tennis before golf for 10 years  and was told that the feeling in the swings were the same - no they weren't  !!
		
Click to expand...

But real tennis as played by you at Hampton court was a different game ,and golf hadn't been invented then.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			But real tennis as played by you at Hampton court was a different game ,and golf hadn't been invented then.

Click to expand...

I never got my Hampton caught ðŸ˜£


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I never got my Hampton caught ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

I did in my zip bloody hell that is painful


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I did in my zip bloody hell that is painful

Click to expand...

A little surprised it could reach your zip ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Mudball (Nov 19, 2019)

I played cricket with differing abilty and only took up golf after an injury ruled out cricket.   Difficult transition as I was used to my feet moving while hitting the ball.   I went to a coach who would teach golf in a more orthodox way... gave up after learning a few things and lots of frustration.  Then went to a pro who specialised in seniors.  He would use whatever you had.  It worked wonders as now i am more golf than cricket.  Safe to say i would struggle in cricket (though old muscles know what to do).


To chime in with a few others.   It does not getter bigger than this.  Brian Lara bats left handed but plays golf right handed and he got down to a HC of 3.    
https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/features/my-life-in-golf/2017/june/my-life-in-golf-brian-lara/ 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-right-handed-golfer/articleshow/69106186.cms


----------

